# Dusty and Molly are missing!



## daisyg

I took out dusty and molly in the morning into their pee area as I do every morning....I left inside to get my chocolate and thought okay I'll be back....I do this every morning. I came back and they were gone which is absolutely weird because the place where they pee is very closed in and either they are somewhere in the backyard lost where I am looking at the moment scared to death for them because there are snakes and stuff or someone took them. I can not stop crying I just want my babies to be safe. I am most worried about molly because Dusty can defend himself but molly is such an innocent soul.

PLease pray for them and me! 

I am going to continue looking hubby is looking for them around the neighborhood.....this is my worst nightmare come true.

~Daisy


----------



## triste

oh my gosh! I am praying right now...I do hope they turn up very soon!


----------



## krisT

Oh no! I am so sorry! I am praying for them to be found right now. You poor thing!


----------



## rosietoby

Oh No!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Please find them soon!


----------



## mom2bijou

OMG Daisy! This is horrible! Do you have any neighbors that can help you or may have seen them? I am sending a mass amount of prayers to all of you right now! rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: PLEASE keep us updated!


----------



## Maria71

Oh no!! Praying they are found SOON!! rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## maggieh

Oh no! Safe return precious babies!

rayer:


----------



## Ladysmom

OMG! I hope you find them quickly!


----------



## joyomom

Saying lots of prayers and lighting candles for their safe return. You are in my thoughts, I am so sorry this happened to you.


----------



## Alvar's Mom

oh no!!!! I hope they are found very quickly :grouphug:


----------



## nikkivong

omg daisy.. i am praying for you!! hope they come home soon!!!


----------



## theboyz

OMG, praying for your babies!!!!!! Please keep us posted.


----------



## mimi2

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: I hope they come home soon! I'm so sorry this has happened!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

Oh Daisy, I am so sorry!!!! I pray that you find them soon!!! Please keep us informed~~~~~ rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## susie and sadie

Oh no! Prayers are being said right now for Dusty & Molly and the prayers will continue until they are found safe! rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## wolfieinthehouse

OMG

I really am sending finding vibes your way.

:grouphug:


----------



## dwerten

prayers for your babies so sorry


----------



## daisyg

Hubby found Dusty, I had a crying attack and he sent me home.....I am really sick with a cough and cold and it is extremely windy out side. Plus where they are search it is really hilly and unsafe for me and baby.

Dusty was found in a nieghbors yard....when i saw him that my hubby brought him and did not see molly I just had a crying attack because I assumed they would be together. OMG I can not stop crying Molly please come home. Dusty will not stay in the bed with me he keeps going to the door and crying.

We have been searching for them since 8:45 and it is 12:47 and have found only one. 

I am really trying to stay clam but I can't.

~Daisy


----------



## I found nemo

:grouphug: :grouphug: Sending SO many prayers :smcry:


----------



## Starsmom

OMG! It is sacrey - I know what ur going through - Star did the same thing, was gone for the whole day in 105* temp. :smpullhair: I hope Molly is found soon. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## daisyg

I feel so dumb being here at home onstead of being out there looking.


----------



## pinkheadbaby

Maybe hubby could walk Dusty on his harness & it could help find Molly? She must be scared & maybe she is hiding in some tiny spot not too far away?
Sending lots of prayers & good finding vibes your way rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## LitGal

How frightening. I'm hoping that Molly is home soon. I agree that taking Dusty out on a leash might be a good idea.


----------



## daisyg

It never crossed my mind...I'm calling hubby telling him to come back for Dusty.

Please come home Molly!


----------



## joyomom

QUOTE (pinkheadbaby @ Mar 7 2009, 09:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740738


> Maybe hubby could walk Dusty on his harness & it could help find Molly? She must be scared & maybe she is hiding in some tiny spot not too far away?
> Sending lots of prayers & good finding vibes your way rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:[/B]


That's a great idea! Maybe Dusty will help find her, dogs have that extra sense we as humans lack. Sending you lots of positive energy - try and take some deep breaths for you and baby ! Hugs


----------



## diesel

Sending prayers that you find Molly!

Maybe your husband could walk around shaking a bag of her favorite treats...that always brings all the dogs in my neighborhood running for a snack.


----------



## Dixie's Mama

QUOTE (joyomom @ Mar 7 2009, 12:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740742


> QUOTE (pinkheadbaby @ Mar 7 2009, 09:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740738





> Maybe hubby could walk Dusty on his harness & it could help find Molly? She must be scared & maybe she is hiding in some tiny spot not too far away?
> Sending lots of prayers & good finding vibes your way rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:[/B]


That's a great idea! Maybe Dusty will help find her, dogs have that extra sense we as humans lack. Sending you lots of positive energy - try and take some deep breaths for you and baby ! Hugs
[/B][/QUOTE]

I was thinking the same thing. I'm praying that Molly is safe and found soon. Giving thanks that Dusty is home and safe. You poor dear, what a thing to happen. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## jenniferhope423

Oh I am so very sorry! I am praying for Molly that she is found safe and sound.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

I agree to take Dusty back on a leash and also bring favorite treats.. and use whatever term you use for them.. 'Want a cookie?"..." come get a cookie'.. treat... whatever she recognizes to associate.

Sh'e likel;y in the general area of where Dusty was...at least that's where I'd focus.
Also if you have a photo your hubby can carry and show to people ... take a pad and write phone number. That's for this initial search.
Meanwhile I'd make up flyers with her photo and your number..... 

praying she's found soon.

Is she microchipped?... any tags on? 

I'd start calling / notifying neighbors..... then on to any shelters/ animal control and alert them and leave your number ...also vets and tell them she's missing so if someone finds her ...

Praying all this won't be necessary... and that your little girl will be found soon!!!


----------



## momtoboo

OH NO  , I'm so sorry. I'm glad Dusty has been found & pray Molly will be found soon. I agree that Dusty may be able to find Molly. I think my Boo could find Hannah if she got lost. Saying lots of prayers that Molly will be home soon. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## MandyMc65

Daisy I am so sorry!!

I'm glad you found Dusty and I hope he can help you find your little Molly.

I hope she comes home soon :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## PuttiePie

I am so deeply sorry to read this post. I am grateful that Dusty has made it back safely and pray for the same outcome with Molly. I wish I could give you a hug and help you to calm and relax right now ( for your sake and your baby's)....Much love and positive prayers. x0x0x N


----------



## triste

St Anthony please help Molly find her way back to her family. Thank you for Dusty's safe return, please please please help Molly come home!


----------



## Gracie's Mommy

Oh, I am so sad to hear this. Yes, it is our worst nightmare, isn't it? I am praying hard that your sweet Molly wil be back home quickly ... VERY quickly. My heart goes out to you. Please, Molly baby, come home soon. I think Dusty could find her quicker than any of us two-legged creatures could. I'll continue praying, and will be looking for good news soon! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Scoobydoo

Oh gosh I am so very sorry, I will pray that little Dusty can find Molly safe and sound :grouphug: rayer: rayer:


----------



## nikkivong

thank god you found dusty... i hope he can help find molly soon!! im praying for you !!!


----------



## rosietoby

This is so scary, I am so sorry. I'm glad Dusty is home. Please try to stay calm. Maybe keep calling her from just outside your house while everyone else is further out. I wish I could help find her.


----------



## allheart

QUOTE (DaisyG @ Mar 7 2009, 11:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740733


> Hubby found Dusty, I had a crying attack and he sent me home.....I am really sick with a cough and cold and it is extremely windy out side. Plus where they are search it is really hilly and unsafe for me and baby.
> 
> Dusty was found in a nieghbors yard....when i saw him that my hubby brought him and did not see molly I just had a crying attack because I assumed they would be together. OMG I can not stop crying Molly please come home. Dusty will not stay in the bed with me he keeps going to the door and crying.
> 
> We have been searching for them since 8:45 and it is 12:47 and have found only one.
> 
> I am really trying to stay clam but I can't.
> 
> ~Daisy[/B]



Oh thankd God Dusty was found. God, please please guide Molly home. Daisy, we all are here praying and hoping like crazy :grouphug:


----------



## CloudClan

rayer: rayer: rayer: 
Thank God, Dusty is home. I also think he could help look for her. Absolutely bring cookies or better yet, hot dogs or something really, really smelly. Since you are home, try calling neighbors and ask them to call anyone they know in the neighborhood. 

Start working on printing up flyers. Even if it seems early getting them up fast can help. This will give you something to focus on.


----------



## jodublin

OMG..i am praying to saint Antony too rayer: rayer: 
when ROXZY went missing nicola prayed to St Antony and ROXZY was found ..
try not to stress .. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## pinkheadbaby

Does Molly "speak" on command? I once found my Samantha in 102 heat stuck by her broken leash in a shed full of junk by following her barks when I yelled "speak". Otherwise I would never have seen her in there.
The bag of treats & calling do you want a treat or whatever you say to her is great.
Don't feel bad staying home. Someone always should when someone is lost - human or animal. Especially in your condition. Keep forcing your mind to think positive thoughts!I'll keep praying.


----------



## cindy6755

OMG, I hope Dusty helps you find Molly. Praying for her safe return.


----------



## angel's mom

Gosh, Daisy! I'm so sorry to hear this. Hopefully hubby will find Molly soon. I can't imagine the panic you must be going through. Just remember to take care of yourself and of Ryan.


----------



## jennifer&bella

I cant imagine how sad you are. Please try your very best to stay relaxed so that your baby can relax too. I am sorry this happened to you. Please keep updating.

Jennifer


----------



## Cosy

I'm sorry your little Molly is still missing. I'm praying Dusty and your hubby will find her soon.
Until then, try to relax and think baby.


----------



## HEINI

:smcry: please molly find your way home, or let daddy and dusty find you!

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 

daisy I will pray so ver hard for you and your loved ones!


----------



## casa verde maltese

I am so scared for you!
Take care of yourself and the baby! praying that Molly is found soon!


----------



## revakb2

I am praying that you find Molly soon. :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz

I keep checking to see if there is any news.


----------



## joyomom

QUOTE (theboyz @ Mar 7 2009, 11:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740801


> I keep checking to see if there is any news.[/B]



Me too! Thinking of you and praying to St. Francis that he brings your Molly home.


----------



## phesty

rayer: rayer: rayer: 

I hope you find Molly soon!


----------



## Madison's Mom

Oh dear. Molly please help your Daddy find you.

Daisy, take care of yourself and Ryan. It must be difficult to sit at home when your baby is missing, but it's probably best to keep off your feet and try to stay calm. Could you drive around the neighborhood calling Molly?

I will keep you all close in my thoughts.

Glenda


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

So glad you found Dusty..........She has to be somewhere around there!! Maybe a neighbor took her in~~I did that one time when I found a little pup in my yard. My husband got out and went door to door and as he was walking back home, he saw a car driving slowly down the street. He motioned for the woman to stop and ask if she were looking for a puppy. She said she was and Heath said I may have it. Bless her heart, she started crying and tried to give us a reward. It was enough of a reward that she was reunited with her baby. We wanted nothing more!!! I pray that you find Molly very soon!!! Keep us informed~~~


----------



## sophie

I'm so sorry that Molly is missing and praying that you find her soon. 

Linda


----------



## daisyg

Still no sign of molly I went to walgreens and got some pics of her and posted them.....this is so heartbreaking because no one around here cares except hubby of course.....I am new to this neighbor hood and the houses are so far part with lots of land in between....everyone is just like nope haven't seen her. This is very frustrating and hubby just keeps getting upset with me because i won't stay home. She's my baby and I want her to be safe. Dusty and Hubby are out still and I just got back....I told hubby everyone's ideas but as far as the shelter and numbers he says that is a long shot and people around here do not think like us and a Dog is just a Dog, but they are not....I am trying to relax I'm afraid my blood pressure might sky rocket. I will update as soon as I know anything...please keep my Molly in your prayers.

~Daisy


----------



## elly

Praying for Molly's safe return rayer: 

Cathy


----------



## bellaratamaltese

will keep you guys in my thoughts! *hugs*


----------



## diamonds mommy

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: My family is praying that you find your Molly very soon!!! God Bless you and we are so happy you found Dusty! PLEASE keep us updated!


----------



## nikkivong

i keep checking this thread hoping for some good news.. daisy.. stay calm for the baby... praying that molly shows up soon!!


----------



## jen_hedz

:grouphug: Praying that Molly is found soon


----------



## kayteuk

Lots of prayers sent your way! Good luck, I know it hard to relax right now, but what about a hot bath and a nice warm drink after? That should help!


----------



## k/c mom

Oh, this is so heartbreaking. I sure hope Daisy comes home soon.


----------



## Kissie and Prissy's Mom

Oh y - this is horrible! I would be totally out of my mind. I am so glad your hubby found Dusty but soooo sorry to hear Molly is still missing. This is a nightmare. All of my thoughts and prayers are being sent your way. Hugs and wishing with all my heart a good ending to this horrible situation. Jan


----------



## tygrr_lily

omg, i am so sorry! i hope you find her soon :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## wolfieinthehouse

:woohoo2: "Molly.......where are you?! Come home!"

I am so very glad that Dusty was found!


----------



## Maria71

Praying for Molly and you too rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Dixie's Mama

Daisy, I'm still praying Molly will be found soon. Hugs to you and your hubby.


----------



## Nissa Fiona

OMG! I just got home and read this thread. Daisy, I feel terrible for you. I'm so happy Dusty was found and hope Molly comes home very soon. :grouphug:


----------



## frankie

i hope you find molly soon.we sent our prayer your way.

hugs.


----------



## mysugarbears

Praying for Molly's return. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## jerricks

Daisy,
i am prying for Molly's safe return, you need to try and stay calm.....have faith she will be found!
you are living all of Malt owners worst nightmare, I cant imagine your fear right now, but keep positive,
she love you and wants to come home.


----------



## sassy's mommy

Daisy I am so sorry you are having to go through this terrible experience. I hope Molly is found soon. :grouphug:


----------



## Hunter's Mom

Daisy, 

I am just seeing this now and I am so sorry that this has happened. There seems to be far too much going on and it concerns me - I continue to pray for you and Ryan's health.

I am so thankful that Dusty has been found and I will pray for Molly's safe return. 

Erin

MOLLY - if you come home and stop making Miss Daisy all nervous I promise you will get an extra special treat! Love Hunter.


----------



## SicilianRose

OMG!!! I will keep you and Molly in my prayers. I am so happy that Dusty was found. :smheat:


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy

Aww Daisy... I so pray you find Molly... I just logged on for the first time today and saw this just now... praying praying praying praying!


xoxo


----------



## mom2bijou

I'm checking back in Daisy! Thank goodness Dusty is home but gosh where is Molly?! What a nightmare of a day for all of you. Continued prayers are being sent to all of you. PLEASE Molly come home! rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Daisy NO, I can't believe what I just read, :crying: you have to take care of yourself Daisy, :hugging: I'm worried about you. rayer: 



Heavenly Father, I come to you with sadness in my heart, Lord I just found out my friend Daisy has lost her Molly, Lord you know exactally where little Molly is, I ask Lord that you would protect her and help her to be found. I also ask Lord that you would be with Daisy and baby Ryan, calm her Lord bring your peace to Daisy. I ask Lord that little precious Molly will be in her mommy's arms tonight. I thank you in advance. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## jennifer&bella

Daisy-Just wanted to check in....my thoughts have been with you all day long....


----------



## allheart

QUOTE (jennifer&bella @ Mar 7 2009, 05:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740905


> Daisy-Just wanted to check in....my thoughts have been with you all day long....[/B]


Me too Daisy...still praying like crazy.


----------



## kodie

i'm so sorry to hear this bad news... I see Dusty is home safe... but i pray for Molly's return... rayer:


----------



## Gemma

Oh no :shocked: you have so much going on this last month, I'm so worried. Molly will be found, she might just come back on her own, just relax your hubby will find her :grouphug: but if you go out there then he has to worry about you too and he wont be able to search very well. 

rayer: rayer:


----------



## SueC

Holding my breath for you and Molly! Please be safe, Molly.


----------



## mysugarbears

Still praying like crazy. rayer: rayer: Was checking to see if there were any updates about Molly.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

I'm in Phoenix with Jerry and just logged on and you this. I'm soooooooooooooooooooooo upset for you. :smcry:

Sweet little Molly -- you just have to come home. Your Mom and Dad and Brother, Dusty, need you. Molly -- I'm sending prayers and positive energy that you find your way home.

rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Daisy -- I'm as worried about you as I am about Molly. You don't need this kind of stress right now. Sending calming vibs for you and baby Ryan. :grouphug:


----------



## Cupcake2007

molly please come home to your mommy!!! we promise you will not be in trouble!!!!

Daisy please try to stay calm! i know its hard but please for u and ryan!!


i hope she is found soon


----------



## Snuggle's Mom

I pray that the good Lord continue to keep watch over little Molly as you continue your search for her. May she be found safe and sound and home soon to her loving family. 

Linda


----------



## daisyg

It's dark out and still no molly.....hubby looked and looked and nothing. I have my doubts about what the neighbors claim not have seen her....I know molly and she wouldn't have wandered far from dusty....I have a feeling someone has her.....I am so upset. I am trying to remain calm...Hubby is just telling me to relax and we'll search again tomorrow.....please pray that if someone took her the lord will guide them to do the right thing and return her. I want my baby girl to come home. :bysmilie: 

I will update you if we hear anything.


----------



## allheart

QUOTE (DaisyG @ Mar 7 2009, 07:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740965


> It's dark out and still no molly.....hubby looked and looked and nothing. I have my doubts about what the neighbors claim not have seen her....I know molly and she wouldn't have wandered far from dusty....I have a feeling someone has her.....I am so upset. I am trying to remain calm...Hubby is just telling me to relax and we'll search again tomorrow.....please pray that if someone took her the lord will guide them to do the right thing and return her. I want my baby girl to come home. :bysmilie:
> 
> I will update you if we hear anything.[/B]



God bless you sweetheart...you get some rest tonight...and we all will continue to pray :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie

Oh Daisy, I am so sorry Molly still hasn't been found. But I am so relieved to hear Dusty is back home safe. I will continue to pray for Molly's soon and safe return and will be praying for you as well. Please try to stay calm...we are all praying for Molly. rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## joe

come home Molly rayer:


----------



## KAG

Please God. Molly come home.
xoxoxo


----------



## Hunter's Mom

Its just an idea but maybe you could try putting some food outside your door for a little while and tommorrow morning as well. I know you don't really want to attract other animals but perhaps the promise of a nice meal will prompt Molly out of hiding. I really hope none of your neighbors have her - that's not a way to welcome you into the neighborhood. Perhaps hubby could ask again since it is dark? Did he leave your number with them?

Molly please come home!


----------



## bonniesmom

I'm so sorry, Daisy - what a nightmare! I hope Molly :wub: somehow returns to you soon. Please take care of yourself. :grouphug:


----------



## maggieh

Please try and get some rest.

:grouphug:

Dear God: Please keep Molly safe and bring her home! rayer:


----------



## xo daisy baby ox

Daisy I am so sorry to hear about all that is going on right now, I am just reading this and my stomach is just in knots over your poor Molly still being gone.  I am so glad that Dusty has been found but am keeping you guys in my thoughts that Molly is found quickly or that if someone did take her, that they do the right thing and return her. I am sure you are horribly worried but keep yourself and little Ryan well. I truly hope that Molly is found asap! :grouphug:


----------



## chichi

rayer: Praying for Molly's safe return.


----------



## sassy's mommy

Just hoping for an update...............Daisy I hope you are able to rest tonight.


----------



## Gemma

oh Molly  where are you?  
I'll be praying like crazy rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Deborah

rayer: rayer: rayer: 
Daisy I am so sorry Molly has not come home yet. I am praying for you. You need to follow your husband's advise and stay calm. He can not do a good job at finding Molly if he has to be worried about you. Are your houses up on something that a puppy could crawl under but not find its way out? I know this is so hard but get some rest and do your best to stay calm.


----------



## Gracie's Mommy

Oh Daisy, my heart is just breaking for you, and the tears just can't be stopped. I can only imagine what you are going through, as this would be my worst nightmare, too. We'll just keep praying that God will keep sweet little Molly in the palm of his precious hand and bring her home safely soon. And please take care of yourself, too. At least, try to. Praying hard for little Molly. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## dwerten

darn i was so hoping molly was home  we will keep praying for the little one


----------



## Dixie's Mama

Oh Daisy I've been praying so hard all day. Please God let Molly get home safely soon. Until she does please watch over her and protect her. This is just awful.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

I too had hoped we'd have the good news of Molly's return by now. The prayers are continuing for her safe return and soon!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

QUOTE (DaisyG @ Mar 7 2009, 07:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740965


> It's dark out and still no molly.....hubby looked and looked and nothing. I have my doubts about what the neighbors claim not have seen her....I know molly and she wouldn't have wandered far from dusty....I have a feeling someone has her.....I am so upset. I am trying to remain calm...Hubby is just telling me to relax and we'll search again tomorrow.....please pray that if someone took her the lord will guide them to do the right thing and return her. I want my baby girl to come home. :bysmilie:
> 
> I will update you if we hear anything.[/B]


Daisy, I am so sorry that Molly is still missing. 

I will be praying really hard for Molly's safe return. And, I will pray that God can help keep you calm during this stressful ordeal. rayer: rayer: rayer: 

I hope and pray you are able to get some rest ... although I can understand that it will probably be difficult to do so. 

I will keep checking in and hope that Diasy will be found safe and sound. :grouphug: 

Marie


----------



## bbry

Just checking in on Molly. Hope she is home soon.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

[/QUOTE]
I will keep checking in and hope that Molly will be found safe and sound. :grouphug: 
Marie
[/QUOTE]

I'm sorry ... I typed your name in err on the last post. (I meant Molly)


----------



## njdrake

OMG Daisy! I'm just now seeing this. I'm out of town and haven't been on my computer. I'm so sorry!! I hope you find her soon. That's terrible!!
Please let us know if you hear anything and how you're doing.
I'll be praying Molly is home soon.
Hugs to you Daisy.


----------



## jenniferhope423

Still praying that Molly is safe and will be returned home soon rayer:


----------



## gigigirlz

I too am just now seeing this will pray hard for your little Molly.....try and stay strong...


----------



## littlebit279

OH nooo!! My thoughts are with you. :grouphug: :grouphug: I really wish there was something more I could do. rayer:


----------



## mysugarbears

Checking for an update on Molly. I'm still praying for Molly to find her way home. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## MissMelanie

OH goodness, Daisy this is not what you need. I certainly will say prayers for Molly's safe return. Where are you in PR... not in the southeast I hope.

And I agree put some food outside the door... does Molly have a collar and tag on? I saw someone asked about microchiped but didn't see if you replied. Also let your Vet know she's missing, heck let every vet and if there are any shelters near you, let them know also. And I certainly would go to your neighbors again, take a photo and CRY at them, let them know you NEED Molly back.

God bless!


----------



## madden

Prayers for Molly's safe return home. I'm so sorry this is happening to you :smcry:


----------



## elizabeth

:hugging: :sorry: :crying: I am going to fast until Molly's return. Trust God. My husband and I will pray. She has to be somewhere close.......she just has to. We need a miracle Lord and we know you can do it! 
Elizabeth and Bella


----------



## MalteseJane

I agree with Melanie, this is not what you need right now. You need to think about your baby too. I hope Molly will return to you. And yes, cry at your neighboors so they understand that Molly is like your child. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## krazykrissy79

I have been reading this all day and I haven't posted since I am new. but this just makes me sick... I will definitely include you and your little molly in my prayers tonight. I hope everything ends well ....


----------



## diamonds mommy

Daisy I'm still praying and still checking to find out anything. God I hope she's home tonight! God Bless You!


----------



## pompomsmom

I just want to add my prayers that she will be found tonight or tomorrow. I am so sorry this is happening. I hope to come back to this thread to find some good news. I will pray for you and her safe return rayer: 

Diane and Pompom


----------



## HEINI

*just wanted to let you know you are very strongly in my thoughts and prayers. 
hope so much for good news soon, the sooner the better.

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

please molly find home.*


----------



## Kara

OMG, I am only just seeing this now. I am so pleased that you found Dusty and I will keep you in my thoughts and pray that Molly is found/comes home. :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz

Waiting for good news and praying that Molly is home.


----------



## kathym

HOPE MOLLY FOUND HER WAY HOME . rayer:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Praying that today brings good news!


----------



## CandicePK

Many many prayers for Molly's safe return.....


----------



## sophie

Praying for Molly's safe return home.

Linda


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

Just checking in.....praying for sweet Molly's return!!!


----------



## elly

Still praying for Molly's safe return rayer: 


Cathy


----------



## sophiesmom

OMG Daisy just heard the news, glad to hear that Dusty is safe praying for the safe return of Molly, just please take good care of yourself and Ryan and I know that hubby will do all he can to fine Dusty. Prayers are on the way....


Diane


----------



## sassy's mommy

Just checking in this morning..........I hope Molly has found her way home. rayer:


----------



## Dixie's Mama

Checking for news. I'm praying Molly is home.


----------



## angel's mom

Like the others, just checking in to see if there's any news yet. I'll keep on praying for Molly's safe return. :grouphug:


----------



## harrysmom

Just checking for news.... praying for Molly and Daisy.


----------



## totallytotontuffy

Daisy, there is a woman by the name of Robin who is the president of Small Paws Rescue (www.smallpawsrescue.org). I have received her newsletters for quite awhile. Every now and then a foster bichon will get lost and they have implemented a plan of action that has often been very successful. They have contacts through out the Country that include people who own dogs who are trained at finding lost dogs. They have set up special cages with food in the cage to try and lure the lost dog. I understand that each area and each lost dog are unique, but maybe if you reach out to her, she might be able to offer some valuable advice. Praying for you guys hard. rayer:


----------



## Gracie's Mommy

Went to bed thinking about and praying for Molly. Woke up in the middle of the night, same thing. Woke up this morning, just hoping and praying I would come on SM and see that Molly was back home. Oh, how I wish I had seen that post! Maybe today. I am also hoping that you are doing your best to take care of yourself and baby Ryan. Will keep praying hard today for Molly's safe return. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## jodublin

just cheacking for news on little molly ..fingers and everything else crossed .. :grouphug: jo


----------



## diamonds mommy

Checking to see if Molly made it back home safely! Still praying.


----------



## Ladysmom

QUOTE (diamonds mommy @ Mar 8 2009, 09:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741219


> Checking to see if Molly made it back home safely! Still praying.[/B]


Me, too.


----------



## dwerten

I was checking too -- i so hope she is home safely now


----------



## jerricks

just checking this morning for Mollys return, was hoping she found her way home last night, praying she will today


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Checking on Molly. Still praying. rayer: rayer:


----------



## Deborah

Checking on Molly. Still praying. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Kissie and Prissy's Mom

I hate to see there has not been any news this morning. I'm still praying for Molly's safe return. hugs to you. Jan


----------



## momtoboo

I was hoping to see that Molly was found by now.  Still praying that she is ok & will be found soon. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Madison's Mom

We're still sending positive thoughts to you and your family, Daisy.

Molly was on my mind all night. I wish I could be there to help you look for her.


----------



## tigerpawswhit

I started reading last night and hoped that this morning we would have an update on Molly :bysmilie: Daisy I cannot believe you are having to deal with this right now. I'm so glad you found Dusty and I'm praying that Molly comes home soon too! I agree with others who have said you should take a picture to all of your neighbors and really try to make them understand that she is like a child to you. Oh I hope this special little girl is found soon!!


----------



## maggieh

Still praying for a safe return.


----------



## lynda

I just came across this thread and cannot believe what has happened. Makes my hair stand on end. Praying that Molly is safely home soon. Will keep you all in my prayers.


----------



## mysugarbears

Checking for an update on Molly. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## mimi2

rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

I'm so sad that there hasn't been an update! Praying for you and Molly!


----------



## LitGal

I was hoping to read that Molly was safely at home. I hope she's home soon.


----------



## SicilianRose

Daisy, I hope you are ok and was looking to see if there was an update.  :hugging: You are all in my prayers. rayer:


----------



## Gracie's Mommy

rayer: rayer: rayer: Still praying hard for Molly. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Gemma

:grouphug: Daisy, you will find her. Just keep putting flyers up in your area and all the vets and groomers. She has to show up somewhere rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## jennifer&bella

Just checking in...this has been on my mind all night....Hoping all is well.
Jen


----------



## deborahl79

I just read this, I am so sorry you are going through this, I will keep you and Molly in my prayers. I am hoping and praying for her safe return home, SOON. 
Debbie :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Dixie's Mama

Oh dear, I was hoping for happy news. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## sophie

Daisy, I'm now worried about you. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.

Hope you are able to check in soon.

Linda


----------



## angel's mom

Now I'm worrying about Daisy too. She hasn't posted since 7:30 last night. I hope everything is alright with her & Ryan. I sure wish Ms Molly would make her way home.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

Maybe she has gone into labor, isn't her baby about due?? I think if she were at home, she would have posted by now. I hope we hear something soon.............


----------



## nikkivong

im still sending positive vibes that molly finds her way back home... daisy, i hope you're taking care of yourself!


----------



## HEINI

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Mar 8 2009, 09:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741301


> Now I'm worrying about Daisy too. She hasn't posted since 7:30 last night. I hope everything is alright with her & Ryan. I sure wish Ms Molly would make her way home.[/B]


that's what I'm thinking too, I just am not sure what time it is where she lives, but if it is daytime, I just hope she is fine. 
and so her husband, ryan, dusty & molly.

god bless you


----------



## MrBentleysMom

Sending prayers your way! I hope that you find Molly ASAP! Please keep us posted.


----------



## Deborah

I am worried too. Still praying for the return of Molly. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Daisy, I can't find your phone number, :smpullhair: please call me when you can. I'm worried about you and baby Ryan. I hope your resting. I just believe you'll have Molly home soon. I'm still praying


----------



## susie and sadie

Just checking for any updates...I am continuing to pray for Molly & family. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Gracie's Mommy

Checking back in, hoping for good news. Maybe ... just maybe ... Molly has come home, and in her excitement, Daisy went into labor and hasn't had an opportunity to post. I'm liking that scenario. Lots and lots of prayers continuing. God is good. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

I'm checking in for updates, too, Daisy. I am so worried about you. And, of course, Molly, too. :grouphug: :grouphug: 

I'm continuing to say prayers for you and Molly. rayer: rayer: :grouphug: 

Marie


----------



## lynda

Checking in too, still praying for a happy ending!


----------



## MissMelanie

MOLLY come home! Please! Daisy, we are praying for you and your lil family.


----------



## thinkpink

I'm praying for you, the baby, and Molly. I hope with all my heart you're all happy and okay.


----------



## pinkheadbaby

Daisy, I'm still prayin for Molly, you, Ryan & your husband & Dusty. Hope that all is well. You said something about not trusting the neighbors. Maybe your husband can do what someone else suggested, go door to door with a picture & cry about how much you need your baby back. But stay @ the door speaking loudly & saying Molly over & over to maybe hear a bark. If they think you are nuts, so what. You have no reason to trust them.
Anyway, Think positive thoughts & if you're in labor now - hope it's quick!!
Praying for the safe & quick return of Molly!!


----------



## Gracie's Mommy

I have a suggestion for any who would like to join me. Every hour, on the hour, no matter what time zone you are in, let's all just say a little prayer for Molly, Daisy and the family. That way, we will all be joined together in prayer, and we all know the power of prayer. As I said, it doesn't matter what time zone you are in, or what time it is where you are, as long as it is on the hour. I hope you will join in, and keep it up for as long as it takes.</span> </span> :grouphug:


----------



## donnad

OMG I am just seeing this...prayers for you, your family and Molly.


----------



## bonniesmom

Like everyone else, just checking in for an update. I hope you're OK, Daisy, at least as OK as possible under the circumstances. :bysmilie:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

I just left a message for Daisy I hope she is ok. She sounded very distraught yesterday.


----------



## Kenny&Tiffany'sMom

Just checking in like everyone else....... rayer:


----------



## Maria71

Checking in..I hope Molly was found rayer:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

Ok I just spoke to Daisy she is sick in bed with an awful cold. No news on Molly. :bysmilie: Ryan seems to be ok. She said she'd post when she is feeling a bit better.


----------



## sophie

Thanks for the update, Maggie. I was so hoping for better news. And, now Daisy is sick.  Praying for little Molly's return and for Daisy and the baby's health.

Linda


----------



## elly

Still praying for a safe return rayer: 

Cathy


----------



## angel's mom

Yes, thank you so much for the update Maggie. I'm sorry that Molly hasn't made it home yet, but glad to know that Daisy is okay. Not that having a cold and feeling awful is okay, but ya'll know what I mean.


----------



## Kissie and Prissy's Mom

Luvmyfurbaby, glad you were able to speak to Daisy. I have been worried about her all day. I am so sadden that Molly hasn't been found. I just can't imagine how she must be feeling. Jan


----------



## madden

Aww i'm so sad that Molly hasn't come home yet. I am prayer for her safe return :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

I think that is a beautiful suggestion. 

I would love to be a part of those hourly special prayers for Molly, Daisy, and family. 

And, of course, all the prayers in between, too.


----------



## harrysmom

QUOTE (Gracie's Mommy @ Mar 8 2009, 06:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741362


> I have a suggestion for any who would like to join me. Every hour, on the hour, no matter what time zone you are in, let's all just say a little prayer for Molly, Daisy and the family. That way, we will all be joined together in prayer, and we all know the power of prayer. As I said, it doesn't matter what time zone you are in, or what time it is where you are, as long as it is on the hour. I hope you will join in, and keep it up for as long as it takes.</span> </span> :grouphug:[/B]



I'll be praying... I feel so bad...


----------



## Deborah

Thank you for the update. Being ill may be a blessing in disguise. With all that running around and stress I was so worried that she might go into labor.
Hope Molly makes it home soon. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## tamizami

Oh no, I'm just now seeing this and my heart goes out to you! I hope Molly is found soon, you are feeling better and your delivery goes without a hitch. :grouphug:


----------



## sophiesmom

Just checking in on Molly and it breaks my heart to know she hasn't found her way home. Prayers are on the way and Daisy she will make it home to you..... :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Diane


----------



## lovesophie

Oh, no, I'm so sorry about Molly!!!

Thank God Dusty is home, safe and sound. I just hope Molly will return safely, too. rayer:


----------



## kikiiniowa

I'm so sorry about your baby missing. I skimmed these posts anxious to see if you had found her yet but obviously she isn't home still. I didn't read all posts so forgive me if this has been suggested but I wanted to just ask if you had offered a reward at all for her return? Someone took one of my Himilayens years ago and once I offered a reward she was soon rreturned safe and sound. It turned out to be that she was taken by a teeneage girl who simply WANTED her. Those returning her said they brought her back to me without the girl knowing so. I don't think they came for the reward as once they gave her back they turned to leave and it was then that I said hang on and then gave them the reward. But the reward got alot of attention and all of the neighborhood kids were looking for her for the reward. It really helped to spread the word. I went door to door and put her picture and reward flyer in every mailbox in my neighborhood. I pray you find her soon and that she is safe. I feel so bad for you! Good luck finding your little girl. :huh:


----------



## susie and sadie

QUOTE (Gracie's Mommy @ Mar 8 2009, 05:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741362


> I have a suggestion for any who would like to join me. Every hour, on the hour, no matter what time zone you are in, let's all just say a little prayer for Molly, Daisy and the family. That way, we will all be joined together in prayer, and we all know the power of prayer. As I said, it doesn't matter what time zone you are in, or what time it is where you are, as long as it is on the hour. I hope you will join in, and keep it up for as long as it takes.</span> </span> :grouphug:[/B]


That is a wonderful idea...I know there is power in agreement. I, too, will be praying hourly for Molly, Daisy & family. rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Mar 8 2009, 07:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741407


> Ok I just spoke to Daisy she is sick in bed with an awful cold. No news on Molly. :bysmilie: Ryan seems to be ok. She said she'd post when she is feeling a bit better.[/B]


I tried to thank you earlier for the update, Maggie. (my post wouldn't send)

I'm sorry to hear Daisy is sick, on top of everything else happening. 

I feel so bad about Molly missing. This has got to be very emotionally difficult for Daisy and the rest of the family.

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: Daisy, Sweet Molly, and family. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake

Daisy I'm so sorry you haven't found Molly. I've been checking for an update every chance I get and I'm just sick about this. I hope you're doing OK and I hate to hear you have a cold on top of everything else. Please take care of yourself.
Hugs, Jane


----------



## bellaratamaltese

just checking to see how things are going - so sad!


----------



## SicilianRose

I am so sorry that Daisy is in bed sick but like Deborah said it has to be a blessing in disguise. I too was worried about all the stress and running around would put her in an early labor. I will continue to pray for Molly's safe return and that Daisy gets better soon. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## Dixie's Mama

QUOTE (Gracie's Mommy @ Mar 8 2009, 06:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741362


> I have a suggestion for any who would like to join me. Every hour, on the hour, no matter what time zone you are in, let's all just say a little prayer for Molly, Daisy and the family. That way, we will all be joined together in prayer, and we all know the power of prayer. As I said, it doesn't matter what time zone you are in, or what time it is where you are, as long as it is on the hour. I hope you will join in, and keep it up for as long as it takes.</span> </span> :grouphug:[/B]


That is an excellent idea. I will be part of it and pray more in between. 

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Mar 8 2009, 07:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741407


> Ok I just spoke to Daisy she is sick in bed with an awful cold. No news on Molly. :bysmilie: Ryan seems to be ok. She said she'd post when she is feeling a bit better.[/B]


Thanks for the news Maggie. I'm so upset Molly hasn't been found as everyone is. I hope Daisy feels better. 


QUOTE (kikiiniowa @ Mar 8 2009, 09:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741527


> I'm so sorry about your baby missing. I skimmed these posts anxious to see if you had found her yet but obviously she isn't home still. I didn't read all posts so forgive me if this has been suggested but I wanted to just ask if you had offered a reward at all for her return? Someone took one of my Himilayens years ago and once I offered a reward she was soon rreturned safe and sound. It turned out to be that she was taken by a teeneage girl who simply WANTED her. Those returning her said they brought her back to me without the girl knowing so. I don't think they came for the reward as once they gave her back they turned to leave and it was then that I said hang on and then gave them the reward. But the reward got alot of attention and all of the neighborhood kids were looking for her for the reward. It really helped to spread the word. I went door to door and put her picture and reward flyer in every mailbox in my neighborhood. I pray you find her soon and that she is safe. I feel so bad for you! Good luck finding your little girl. :huh:[/B]


That's a good idea Daisy. You said earlier you suspected someone in your neighborhood may have her. Maybe a reward would draw them out. I'd still call all the shelters, vets, groomers even, to see if they know anything. Get the word out even if your husband doesn't think it would help. You can't give up hope, hon. 
I'm still praying so hard for Molly to be found or find her way home. rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## nikkivong

just checkin up to see if there are any more updates.. daisy and ryan, you guys are in my thoughts! molly.. hurry up and come home!


----------



## elizabeth

Oh, i wasSOOOO hoping to read Molly has been found. I along with everyone on SM, is grieving along with you but we hold out HOPE, as we can't give up!!! Miracles still happen!! I will join everyone in prayer at the appointed time and we will BELIEVE she will be found!!!!!
Blessings


----------



## phesty

I'll be praying my butt off that sweet Molly is found. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Josie says: And if you knew how big her butt was, you'd know how much praying that is...


----------



## cuevasfam

I am just now reading this thread and I am so sorry. I will be praying like crazy for you. Please dear lord, help Molly find her way home. This baby does not deserve to go one night without her mommy and daddy. I will pray every hour on the hour and every half hour and ever minute until we get some good news.


----------



## SueC

thinking of you and your family all day, Daisy


----------



## ndth

Oh my, I don't usually go online on the weekend so I just now read this. :crying: I'm so sorry this has happened Daisy. Keeping you and your family in my prayers. Molly please come home. :crying 2:


----------



## Lennabella

Ohh noo Daisy, sorry I came in at the end of this and am soo relieved that Dusty was found, but Molly will be found too - I know it ..

This just brings back so much emotions of when Max went missing, I know first hand what you are going through - I bet you someone has her which is mean - she'll make it back to Dusty.

Meanwhile girlfriend, take it easy, we don't want you going into labour right now, not with your cough and cold, stay warm ... I wish there was something I could do but Puerto Rico is so far ...

I'll pray that Molly is safe and warm and has a full tummy and is waiting to be reunited with her "mommy" ..

Hugs 
Lina


----------



## mysugarbears

Daisy i'm so sorry that Molly hasn't been found yet. I will continue to pray that she makes it home safely. :grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: 

Maggie thank you for the update on Daisy and Molly.


----------



## I found nemo

Still praying, hoping and wishing! rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Madison's Mom

I had this thought on my drive into work this morning....

Daisy, didn't you just move? Are you too far away from your old place for Molly to have tried to go back there? I've read about dogs doing that.

I so want for you and Molly to be reunited soon.

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers, and wishing I could do more to help.

Glenda


----------



## Gracie's Mommy

Oh, I was sooooooooooooooooo hoping there would be good news posted this morning! Glenda, that is a good thought, about checking the old neighborhood, if it isn't too far away. There have been wonderful stories of little guys going many miles to find their way back home. Well, I am still praying every hour on the hour, and so many little sentence prayers inbetween. Daisy, I hope you are doing the best you can to take good care of yourself and little Ryan. As someone else said, I do hope little Molly is warm with a full tummy. Oh, this is just so heartbreaking.


----------



## Dixie's Mama

QUOTE (Madison's Mom @ Mar 9 2009, 07:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741710


> I had this thought on my drive into work this morning....
> 
> Daisy, didn't you just move? Are you too far away from your old place for Molly to have tried to go back there? I've read about dogs doing that.
> 
> I so want for you and Molly to be reunited soon.
> 
> Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers, and wishing I could do more to help.
> 
> Glenda[/B]



What a great thought you had, Glenda. Oh Daisy. I'd try that. Call all your old neighbors and have your husband check the old neighborhood and walk where Molly may be walking. I am thinking of you and of Molly about every second Daisy. I'm praying so hard for you both.


----------



## Hunter's Mom

QUOTE (Madison's Mom @ Mar 9 2009, 07:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741710


> I had this thought on my drive into work this morning....
> 
> Daisy, didn't you just move? Are you too far away from your old place for Molly to have tried to go back there? I've read about dogs doing that.
> 
> I so want for you and Molly to be reunited soon.
> 
> Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers, and wishing I could do more to help.
> 
> Glenda[/B]


I was just about to post this. I remember saying you had very recently moved. Molly may not know how to find her way back to your new house I would check the old one and alert those neighbors and the vets/animal officer in that area. 

erin


----------



## Morkie4

So sorry to hear about Molly...........hope she returns soon and that you are feeling better!!! Thanks for the update Maggie!


----------



## mamamia

I'm so sorry Molly is missing. Praying she comes home soon rayer:


----------



## LitGal

I was hoping to read that Molly was home. I'm hoping she's back home safely very soon. :bysmilie:


----------



## dwerten

Darn keep checking back to make sure molly is home safe -- my heart is breaking for this little girl  hopefully someone has her


----------



## Scoobydoo

I was hoping for good news too, please come home Molly, please be safe, we will keep praying for your safe return home soon :grouphug: rayer: rayer:


----------



## revakb2

I pray we get some good news soon.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

Just looking for good news. I'm still praying for Molly. :thumbsup:


----------



## chichi

I was hoping to read good news today. Still rayer: praying for Molly's safe return.


----------



## jodublin

please God bring molly home safe.. rayer:


----------



## daisyg

Thank you to everyone for your thoughts and your prayers. 

I still have no news on molly I wish i did. Our flyers have a $500 dollar reward on them .....with the economic issues I thought someone would have responded quickly. Hubby thinks that someone let them both off but dusty Jetted off....he would do that and molly was still a puppy and so innocent. Hubby went door to door yesterday and nothing no one would budge. About the recent moving we are very far away from our old place. I keep praying that she will come home and get to be with me and my ryan when he gets here.

This makes me so upset that someone would do this because there is no other explantion as to how they got out. Dusty just sits by the door everytime he remembers and crys. He and I are heartbroken.

I have been on bed since yesterday I have a horrible cold and there is not much I can take. Hubby has been trying to make me feel better he went out last night and got me new PJS and house flip flops. I have been trying to get better but no matter what I do I don't feel better. 

Thank you for your prayers and I will let you all know if anything comes up.

~Daisy


----------



## deuce

I am so sorry Daisy. I am praying for Molly's safe return. Please try and take care of yourself :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama

Daisy, thank you so much for the update. I know you feel rotten and heartbroken and have so much on your mind. Poor little Dusty too. Could I ask if you knew anyone in your old neighborhood you could call to be on the look out for Molly? Or do you know the people who are in your old house so you could call them in case she shows up there. There is a strong possibility she may head there if she gets a chance to. 
I'm praying like crazy sweetheart. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Starsmom

Oh Daisy, I saw your post notification and was so hoping for you saying Molly had been returned. I'm so sorry. I'ts difficult enough to be expecting without added worries such as this. Have you phoned the vets in your area inquiring about someone showing up with female puppy, and posting pics in thier offices? Just a thought. I'm hoping for her return soon. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## The A Team

Daisy, I'm just seeing your post! What a horrible time you're going through :grouphug: . Thank heavens Dusty is back home with you. Now I forget when you posted this so I don't know how long Molly's been missing - this is like a nightmare! And you're sick on top of everything???!!! :shocked: Holy cow, you were calling off breeds on the bingo game when I left. I am sooo sorry your world has turned upside down and I will be praying for you and Molly.


----------



## mom2bijou

Don't lose hope Daisy. We are all here for you and praying like crazy. Please please continue to rest. Has DH had a chance to phone or stop by the area vets or shelters? 

Hang in there Daisy....I"m praying that Molly comes home soon.


----------



## KAG

I wish I could take away the pain and make everything happy and whole again.
xoxoxo


----------



## Deborah

Checking in so sorry there is no good news. Have you checked the animal shelters? Have you gone to all the vets who may have seen Molly. I was just thinking that since it happened on the weekend everything was closed.
Still praying for a good outcome. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## drclee

OMG - poor Molly! I hope she's ok. I can't imagine what you're going through right now! Dusty must be so sad as well! Praying for a safe return.


----------



## diamonds mommy

:bysmilie: I was hoping to hear some good news. Thank you so much for your update. rayer: The family and I are still praying for you and your family and for the safe return of Molly. I am just praying she will come home safely! :grouphug: Keeping you and yours in our prayers! God Bless!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Oh, Debbie. My heart goes out to you. :grouphug: 

I feel so bad for you and Dusty. And, your hubby, too. :grouphug:

That was so sweet of your husband to do something special for you during this difficult time.

My prayers continue for Molly and all of you, Debbie. :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## lovesophie

Molly, please come home~~~ rayer: 

I hope she returns home safely real soon. rayer:


----------



## pinkheadbaby

Posting the generous reward is a great idea. :thumbsup: What about the local schools? I was wondering if the lower grade schools would allow the flyers to be handed out or if any high schoolers would be interested in helping with the search? If there is any dishonesty involved, I've found that children tend to be more truthful than adults. One might blab on another family , like - "My friend Sally just got a dog like that" type of thing. Does Molly have a chip?
Sorry that you are not feeling well. I feel like you will find Molly. All things will get better.
Are there groups in your area like Scouts, 4H, senior citizens, Local radio station, delivery people-newspapers-fedex-etc,newspapers & such? Maybe a large group to walk through the brush & other areas hand to hand so nothing is missed could be done? Does anyone in the area have a bloodhound? They are truly amazing!!
Have you made out a police report? I know you have no hard evidence, but you can insist that the police make a report as you have strong feelings that your dog (property) was stolen. This way it's public knowledge that you are very serious!!
Do any of the neighbors have children in school? You could give them all a stack of reward flyers & ask that they bring them to school & the parents to bring them to work.
My mind is just going crazy with this :smcry: . I don't want to stress you out but I'm thinking that a complete blanketing of your area with this touching , human interest story can't hurt.
Praying, rayer: rayer: 
Anne & Cookie


----------



## Maltz

QUOTE (jodublin @ Mar 9 2009, 12:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741856


> please God bring molly home safe.. rayer:[/B]


Can you get someone with bloodhounds that can come and track her, or for that matter anyone that has tracking dogs, if anyone can find a missing dog its another dog. If one of your neighbors has her the tracking dogs will lead you right up to their door. I have a feeling that she is lost and not dog napped, so if you stand outside at dark and listen for her bark, you might be able to find her just keep calling her name. There is an old hunters trick that you can use, pick a starting point, and than you start to make circles each one a little larger one that the last. It is the best way to search an area. I will keep up my prayers for Molly.

Maltz


----------



## The A Team

Just checking in...was hoping for good news.


----------



## Hunter's Mom

Oh Molly, please come home. Let your heart guide you to your mommy and the rest of your family. I know you can make it!!!


----------



## mimi2

I'm not sure if your homes in Puerto Rico have basements but I just saw a story on my local news and a dog fell into a window well and was in there for 11 days....no food or water....cold temps and rain and he's just fine. The homeowners knew that a dog in their neighborhood was missing and the woman actually heard what she thought was a whimper but when she went outside and called the dogs name he didn't come. Well, the homeowners left on vacation for a week, when they got home they heard the whimpering again, this time they went outside to the spot they could hear the sound coming from. He was in a 5 foot deep window well right under their kitchen window. This happened when the owner was taking the pup for a walk without a leash and he darted, she chased him but he was too fast. 

Still praying for you and your family! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## carrie

oh dear. :smcry: i hope molly finds her way home, and soon. i will keep you in my thoughts. :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy

I am sorry Molly hasn't returned home. I think I would start knocking on doors. You would recognize her bark. I hope you find her soon.


----------



## Dixie's Mama

Just checking before I call it a night. Please God bring Molly back to her family safe and soon.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Oh Daisy, I just know little Molly will be found. I hope your taking care of yourself, I'm still praying


----------



## Gracie's Mommy

Oh, Daisy, I am so sorry Molly isn't home yet. But, we're gonna keep on praying and thinking all positive thoughts! Blessings and hugs to you! :grouphug: 

Kerry


----------



## momtoboo

I'm so sorry Molly hasn't been found yet.


----------



## kathym

:grouphug: rayer:


----------



## jerricks

I think I would start knocking on doors too, when they see your condition, a lot of others will start to help you look, just to help you out.
good luck, I keep checking back to see if she has returned, Molly just has to come home!


----------



## kikiiniowa

This is so heartbreaking for us who don't know you but can imagine being in your shoes. I'm praying your Molly gets back with you soon. It's all I could think about as I went to bed last night. I'm so sorry this has come for you at such a time that should be so perfect for your family. Please God, bring Molly home for them so all is well again with this family. 

:grouphug: rayer:


----------



## binniebee

I am so very sorry, and optimistic that Molly will be found. Please let us know!

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## bellapuppy

I can only imagine the agony you are going through. Please know you all are in our prayers. I agree that you should walk the male and call out to Molly. You said he was found in a neighbor's yard? was he in the front or back, fenced or not? Look there again. I would not be shy about knocking on doors. Molly barks I hope? Maybe if you drive your neighbors crazy enough, they will surrender her. Are there crawl spaces under the houses in your neighborhood? Look, look look and Call out to her. Let your boy take the lead in sniffing her out. Go where he wants to go. I pray she will be found soon.


----------



## Cupcake2007

daisy dont give up hope!!! Remember when Atticus went missing!!! Someone found him and now he is safe at home. Molly will find her way home.. ! lets try to think of everything that was done to help find atticus maybe itll lead u to Molly.


----------



## Heather_Rochelle

QUOTE (CupCake2007 @ Mar 9 2009, 09:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742278


> daisy dont give up hope!!! Remember when Atticus went missing!!! Someone found him and now he is safe at home. Molly will find her way home.. ! lets try to think of everything that was done to help find atticus maybe itll lead u to Molly.[/B]



I just saw this oh wow Daisy We are sending love and prayers your way

Heather
Gucci & Kaia, Rascal and Mia(the min pins)


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

Haven't really been on all day and I was hoping for a change in the title to she's been found.  Daisy take care of yourself and I'm still praying that she will find her way home either by herself or someone finding her. rayer:


----------



## Kara

Oh I was hoping that she would be back today...I will keep you all and little Molly in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Morkie4

I was soooooooooo looking for some good news in this thread!


----------



## lynda

Just checking in to see if Molly is home yet. Try to keep positive thoughts. Hopefully someone has her and she is safe and they will get her back to you. Stay strong. Keeping you all in my prayers.


----------



## The A Team

Just checking too. This is killing me.


----------



## LitGal

I'm still thinking about you and Molly. I'm waiting to see some very good news posted here.


----------



## jodublin

Daisy were there is love there is HOPE .. dont give up ..
sending love ,and prayers rayer: jo.


----------



## Gracie's Mommy

Oh, this is just so heartbreaking. Molly darling, please come home, Baby! Praying so hard ... rayer:


----------



## daisyg

Still no news. i am not giving up by any means.....this would be so different if I was in the US there are so many thing I could do unfortunately here it is not the same. Last night I took out dusty to go potty and we heard a small dog bark so we followed it but it was a neighbors dog....there I started talking to her about molly and how she was missing I even made up she need medications just to see if she would say...she said in spanish....oh really I'll let you know and that's it. I did call an animal shelter that is 20 mins away with no luck. They said they would call if anything came up. I don't know how to explain where I live.....it's kind of the country.

I am about 60% better as to my health and still peggers.....I have basically been in bed for almost 2 days.

~daisy


----------



## SicilianRose

:hugging: I am so happy that you and Ryan feel better but am so sorry that Molly is still missing. I will continue to keep her in my prayers for her safe return. rayer: {{{{{Huge hugs to you Sweetie.}}}}}


----------



## Hunter's Mom

Thank you so much for the update Daisy. I truly hope that Molly comes home soon - it must be hard to know there is more you could do if you were in the US. I will keep praying for you, Ryan, Hubby, Dusty, and of course Molly's safe return.


----------



## 3Maltmom

Get home, precious little Molly. We love you, and are so very worried. 

Oh, Daisy, I'm so sorry. Don't give up, my friend. We love you. Our prayers are with our Molly.

~Deb, Joplin, Frankie, LBB, Henry, Winter, Oliver, Sugar, and Cocoa

Take care of yourself, Daisy. :grouphug:


----------



## daisyg

Thank you everyone...we are so blessed to have our SM family during these difficult times. You all bring tears to my eyes and I will not give up hope that my molly will be with us soon. 

I forgot to mention that dusty cried all morning by the door....he just whined and whined till I took him out....I guess he just wanted to make sure she was not out there.

~Daisy


----------



## theboyz

Thanks Daisy for checking in. We are still praying for Molly. Don't give up.


----------



## donnad

Hoping for some good news...still praying for Molly's safe return rayer:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

Oh, Dusty is really missing her~~~I hope you find Molly soon!! ........and Mommy, I hope your cold is better!!! Please take care of yourself so you will be strong for the birth of the baby!!!!


----------



## SueC

(((Molly))) (((Dusty))) (((Daisy))) (((Molly's dad)))


----------



## kikiiniowa

Poor little Dusty just doesn't understand. This is bothering me so much. Still praying for you. Come on Molly! Come hommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmme! 

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Deborah

Checking in hoping to see good news. I am glad you are feeling better. Still praying for Molly's safe return. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 
Someone needs to invent a low jack for pets. If they can be micro chipped certainly a tracking device is a possibility.


----------



## Moxie'smom

I'm so sorry I just read your thread. Moxie and I are sending our prayers your way for Molly's safe return. :grouphug: 's


----------



## Kenny&Tiffany'sMom

Daisy- thanks for the updates. Still praying for Molly's return :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## dwerten

oh that is just so heart breaking  bless his heart -- sending more prayers for molly's safe return -- i feel so bad for you and keep checking for a happy ending 


QUOTE (DaisyG @ Mar 10 2009, 12:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742496


> Thank you everyone...we are so blessed to have our SM family during these difficult times. You all bring tears to my eyes and I will not give up hope that my molly will be with us soon.
> 
> I forgot to mention that dusty cried all morning by the door....he just whined and whined till I took him out....I guess he just wanted to make sure she was not out there.
> 
> ~Daisy[/B]


----------



## Dixie's Mama

Thanks for the most recent update Daisy. I'm glad you are feeling better health wise. Poor little Dusty. That just breaks my heart. This whole situation breaks my heart. I'm still praying Daisy. God please help Molly to find a way home to her family. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## samsonsmom

Just found this thread. So, so sorry....but you should know this. A similar experience happened with my precious Woofie, who preceded my Sammie. As it turned out, a demented neighbor took him from our yard, drove him several miles up the highway and then put him out. How evil is that! Anyway, we looked for him, put out filers with reward offered, went door to door with pictures, nad 8 weeks later Don was driving to Nashville on business, thought he saw a Sheltie on a side road, stopped his car, turned around and went back. When he got out of the car, this hair bal flew into the middle of his chest. Our precious little Woofie was found after 2 months. This pampered pooch had survived on his own in cold weather, found enough food to stay alive, and we had the pleasure of his company for 7 more years before he went to the Bridge at the age of 16-1/2. So, do not give up hope. Keep the prayers going, hold the good thoughts, and let everyone in your area know about Miss Molly. Someone knows something, and they might not even be aware of knowing it. Talk to all of your neighbors, particularly the kids. C[mon home Molly. We are all praying for this reunion. Love to Dusty. If they could only talk.

Samsonsmom


----------



## njdrake

I haven't been on the computer much but the first thing I do is check this thread. I'm glad you're feeling better but I sure wish there was so good news on Molly. 
You take care of yourself and baby Ryan.
Only 5 more days and your mom will be there. That'll make things better.
Big Hugs Daisy!


----------



## Gracie's Mommy

Just can't quit thinking of little Molly ... like all the time! And my heart just hurts, picturing little Dusty crying for her. But don't you give up, Daisy. We will continue with the prayers and positive thoughts, and hopefully sweet Molly will be back with you soon. Hugs and blessings to you all. :grouphug:


----------



## bonniesmom

Was hoping for some good news today - so sorry Molly's :wub: not back yet, and I feel awful for poor little Dusty :wub: !
:grouphug: to all!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Molly come home sweetheart. Hang in there Daisy, I just know she'll be back :smootch:


----------



## Maglily

Just checking in and hoping for good news. I'll pray that she returns soon.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

rayer:  rayer:  rayer:  rayer:


----------



## joe

rayer: rayer:


----------



## sassy's mommy

Still praying for a happy ending. Daisy have you checked all the shrubs or bushes near the house? If Molly is injured she could be very close.


----------



## MissMelanie

Daisy, I am thankful you are recovering from your cold. However, I am still so sorry about Molly still being gone.

And I agree, try to start speaking with children... they really do have a LOT to say sometimes that adults keep mum about.

God bless you and help send Molly home.


----------



## maggieh

Daisy: We're still praying for Molly's safe return. Please take care.

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom

Continued prayers for Molly's return. We all know it can happen after our miracle with Atticus.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Daisy, all of you continue to be in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: 

I'm glad to have read that your Mom will be there in a few days.


----------



## nikkivong

daisy, my heart is breaking for your family... i keep coming back to see if theres any news.... i am continuing to pray for daisys safe return....


----------



## binniebee

Oh, Please, let us know what is happening. This is so heart breaking. Surely she will be found.

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## Tallulah's Mom

I haven't been on for quite some time (hard times etc.!), but I still check in here often and I'm so sorry to hear that your Molly is gone. I have one suggestion that I'm not sure if anyone posted yet but maybe Dusty could help find Molly because he knows her so well and he might know where she went. Dogs also have such an amazing sense of smell so maybe if she is hurt he could find her too. Anyway, I do hope you find your little Molly and God bless you! :grouphug:


----------



## cuevasfam

As is everyone else, I am so sorry that Molly is still missing. I check in on this thread as often as possible and just pray that I finally come on to the good news that the sweet little angel has been found.

I will continue to pray rayer: rayer: rayer: for a safe return. Dear Jesus, please oh please let Molly be found or find her way home. She is such an innocent soul and doesn't deserve to be away from her mommy and daddy and brother any longer. Please guide the sweet little baby home. In your name, all things are possible. Amen


----------



## ilovemymaltese

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## mysugarbears

Still praying for Molly's safe return. rayer: rayer:


----------



## Lennabella

I wish Molly would just show up on the front door step :huh: 

Daisy, when Max dissappeared - Bella was so "not herself" - she'd miss him terribly - she was so sad. When my husband bought her in that night so he could look for Max, she was in the hallway - frozen with her leash still on and she threw up - she sensed something then and there ... these animals have such strong instincts that you wouldn't believe.

Max's circumstance was different, if our prayers could bring back Atticus - we can bring Molly back too ...


Try to rest Daisy, we are not just saying that we mean it -listen to all the old mother hen's here, when Ryan comes, sleep is what you really want more than anything else - so try to rest as much as you can, and if you feel up to it, take Dusty out for a walk - I have a feeling some greedy family has her ......


----------



## HEINI

oh dear, I thought maybe this morning molly would be back home.
I am still praying hardly for little molly to come back to you!!

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## kathym

:grouphug: rayer:


----------



## I found nemo

Prayers and wishes that Molly comes home soon. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## 08chrissy08

I've been following along with this thread hoping and praying for good news. My thoughts and prayers are with you and I truly hope that Molly returns home safe and sound.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Mar 11 2009, 03:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742979


> Try to rest Daisy, we are not just saying that we mean it -listen to all the old mother hen's here, when Ryan comes, sleep is what you really want more than anything else - so try to rest as much as you can, and if you feel up to it, take Dusty out for a walk - I have a feeling some greedy family has her ......[/B]


As Lina expressed above ... my feelings, too.

Also, Daisy, I am still praying for Molly's safe return. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Gracie's Mommy

I was hoping so much to see good news this morning. The sadness just won't go away. I look at my Gracie, and cry for Molly. Still praying hard for sweet little Molly. Take care of yourself, Daisy.


----------



## The A Team

I was checking in - hoping to see good news. Daisy, don't give up hope. Years ago I had a puppy stolen, I know how hard it is....just not knowing what's going on and where she is. I will continue to pray for her return, maybe someone found her and is looking for you....be visible.


----------



## mom2bijou

All of us keep checking this thread hoping for good news. Continued prayers being sent to Daisy and Molly. rayer:


----------



## jodublin

sendinng prayers for molly's safe return . :grouphug: jo


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

Just checking in to see if there has been any news on sweet Molly!!! Prayers are offered up for her again today!!! Hope your feeling better today Daisy!!!


----------



## Pamspamcayla

I along with everyone else am so upset about Molly. I can't imagine what I would do if that happened to me. I keep checking here throughout the day every day hoping to hear good news. People at work must think I'm having a bad day the last couple of days because I start crying everytime I think about that little fur baby and read everyones comments. I am also praying for you and her.


----------



## Deborah

Checking in to see if Molly is back yet. So sorry she has not been found. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## jenniferhope423

Just checking in to see if there is an update. Molly is still in my prayers.


----------



## Madison's Mom

Daisy,
I haven't posted on this thread in awhile, but I just want you to know that I think about you and Molly (and Dusty and your fellas) many times during the day and night. And when I do, I pray for your health and peace and for sweet Molly to be returned to her home. I check this thread all day long, just hoping for good news.


----------



## madden

Praying for the best for your family. Please come home Molly :heart:


----------



## Dixie's Mama

I'm just checking and still praying for Molly's return.


----------



## Hunter's Mom

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 

checking in to see how Dusty was doing and to see if there was an update on Miss Molly. I continue to pray throughout the day for her safe return.

I shared your story with our groomer when I dropped Hunter off an hour ago. She said she will prayer for you and your family as well (they too are expecting!). So, this second set of prayers is from her.

rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Still praying for Molly and you, Daisy. I feel so bad for Dusty missing his sister. 

Like so many others, I will keep on checking back here and continue to pray that we hear some good news soon.


----------



## mysugarbears

Just checking for an update on Molly. Still praying for her return. rayer: rayer:


----------



## daisyg

Update:

Still no real news on Molly....I am really upset because I cannot believe the nerve people have for money....I got three phone calls yesterday from some guy saying that he saw molly that morning and she went south....and I should give him $200 of the reward money for the info....are you kidding me....Hubby basically told him off. Then this morning a lady called and said that she was sorry for my loss and feels sad that this is happening to me and she would like to give me the chance to buy her poodles puppy for the reward money....WHAT??????...are these people serious. I am so upset and I just pray that my little girl is okay.....what a bunch of greedy A______ ughhh!

Dusty is doing a bit better today although I still catch him sniffing molly's crate and crying...He really misses her and is really lonely. 

Ryan is doing great...still no sign of him wanting to come out....but then again I have been in bed for three days and finally I get to be a bit more active.

Thank you to all you all have been a great support group for me during this difficult time.

I will update if anything comes up!

Dear Lord...please bring my molly back home safely.

~daisy


----------



## lynda

Thanks for the update Daisy. Of course we were all hoping for better news. It still may come so stay strong and positive In the mean time still keeping you all in my prayers as I am sure all our SM families are doing,


----------



## harrysmom

I'm still saying prayers that Molly finds her way home. rayer: rayer:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

I've been MIA for awhile and am trying to catch up. I'm so sorry Molly is still missing. Praying for you all. :grouphug:


----------



## elizabeth

:smcry: We are all praying for Molly's return. We won't give up until she's found. I am so sorry for all you are going through. 
Hugs and prayers


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

More prayers for Molly. I just keep thinking of Atticus, it was two weeks before he was found. Don't give up! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## drclee

QUOTE (DaisyG @ Mar 11 2009, 12:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743278


> Update:
> 
> Still no real news on Molly....I am really upset because I cannot believe the nerve people have for money....I got three phone calls yesterday from some guy saying that he saw molly that morning and she went south....and I should give him $200 of the reward money for the info....are you kidding me....Hubby basically told him off. Then this morning a lady called and said that she was sorry for my loss and feels sad that this is happening to me and she would like to give me the chance to buy her poodles puppy for the reward money....WHAT??????...are these people serious. I am so upset and I just pray that my little girl is okay.....what a bunch of greedy A______ ughhh!
> 
> Dusty is doing a bit better today although I still catch him sniffing molly's crate and crying...He really misses her and is really lonely.
> 
> Ryan is doing great...still no sign of him wanting to come out....but then again I have been in bed for three days and finally I get to be a bit more active.
> 
> Thank you to all you all have been a great support group for me during this difficult time.
> 
> I will update if anything comes up!
> 
> Dear Lord...please bring my molly back home safely.
> 
> ~daisy[/B]


My heart just breaks for you and poor Dusty. I pray Molly is safe and will come home soon.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Daisy I'm glad your getting rest. I just believe Molly will be found. I'm still prayin


----------



## Gracie's Mommy

Still hoping, still praying. rayer: rayer: rayer: As others have said, don't give up hope! Glad to hear you are doing better. :yes: 

As for those A$$holes that have contacted you re the reward money ... yes, they re unbelievable! Unbelievably stupid, that is! Just write them off as idiots who have nothing better to do than be cruel. Let US get hold of them ... I bet WE could teach them some manners! :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: 

Will keep praying for sweet Molly, Dusty, you and hubby, day and night. :grouphug:


----------



## bellapuppy

Still praying here too. rayer: Take care of yourselves. I cannot help but think that since you found Dusty, Molly should be close by. Has Dusy showed any signs of "tracking" while you have him out?


----------



## Carole

I am very late to seeing the thread....Adding my prayers and hope that Molly will found. :smcry: :grouphug: :smcry: :grouphug:


----------



## kikiiniowa

Still praying very hard for Molly and her family. Come home Molly! So many people are still praying and wishing for you to get back to your family. 

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: :amen:


----------



## dwerten

I am so sad for you  hang in there and more prayers from d gang -- i hope she is ok


----------



## Deborah

Checking in and praying. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## susie and sadie

The prayers haven't stopped for sweet Molly to come home rayer: rayer: rayer:. 

Hang in there! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Dixie's Mama

I can't believe how greedy, cold and insensitive some people are. I suppose we have to just ignore them Daisy. I'm saying good night. I'm still praying hon. God please get Molly home safely. Her brother misses her and her family needs her.


----------



## joyomom

Daisy please take care and get as much rest as you can now..........we are sending you, hubby, Dusty and Molly lots of prayers and positive energy. I had my class find Puerto Rico in their atlas, put their finger on it and then all of say positive thoughts for Molly's return.

hugs to all of you


----------



## HEINI

QUOTE (joyomom @ Mar 12 2009, 04:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743524


> I had my class find Puerto Rico in their atlas, put their finger on it and then all of say positive thoughts for Molly's return.[/B]


what a sweet thing to do. I think all of these prayers and good thought will get to molly and make her go or find back home. 
rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 

:grouphug: daisy, don't give up.


----------



## kathym

:grouphug: rayer:


----------



## jodublin

Daisy please do not give up ..i pray rayer: that you ,and molly are safe..jo :grouphug:


----------



## Gracie's Mommy

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## daisyg

Still no news....please come home molly!

~Daisy


----------



## SueC

So much love sent your way for all of you.
Wish I could give you more than a virtual hug...
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Starsmom

I too keep checking hoping for better news.  rayer: rayer: rayer: Please take care of yourself Daisy. :hugging:


----------



## jodublin

hi Daisy .i have told friends to pray rayer: for the safe return of molly .. :heart: they to are praying :hugging: jo


----------



## The A Team

Oh, man...I'm starting to think someone stole her now. She was cute and still a puppy - sounds pretty desirable. 

NO, I must think positive. Come home Molly! ....please?


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Still praying for Molly's safe return (and for you and your family).

rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Deborah

Continued good wishes for a happy outcome. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## 2maltese4me

I'm just now seeing this. _I am so sorry!!!!_ I hope Molly finds her way home soon. :grouphug:


----------



## diamonds mommy

:bysmilie: i hope she comes home soon. We are still prayin!


----------



## Hunter's Mom

still praying here too


----------



## sassy's mommy

Any word on Molly yet? Still praying for her safe return.


----------



## bentleyboy

Oh no! Have not been on for a while and just seen this now. I hate this!!!!!!! Please come home soon. Praying for her. You must be so worried. :grouphug:


----------



## jennifer&bella

Daisy-Thoughts and prayers are still with you....just wanted to let you know. 

Jennifer


----------



## Dixie's Mama

I'm still praying for Molly's return home, safe and sound. I think of you all throughout my day and night. rayer: rayer: rayer: Dear Lord, please protect innocent little Molly and guide her home.


----------



## njdrake

Daisy you know you're in my thoughts and I hope Molly comes home soon. 
I'm so sorry things have been so ruff on you lately. 
Hugs, Jane


----------



## Gemma

:grouphug: I think of you and Molly everyday, even if I don't come here the first thing I do in the morning is pray for her. :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

still praying Daisy


----------



## bonniesmom

So sorry there's no good news yet. Thinking of you, Daisy - this must be so hard for you, and poor little Dusty. Don't give up hope! :grouphug:


----------



## Starsmom

Daisy, I found this website that you may find helpful. I so wish for Molly's return. rayer: rayer: rayer: 

http://dogdetective.com/pet-details.cfm/id/970241


----------



## elizabeth

:huh: Still praying and believing you will get Molly back. Please take good care of yourself and know we are all here for you!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

QUOTE (joyomom @ Mar 11 2009, 11:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743524


> Daisy please take care and get as much rest as you can now..........we are sending you, hubby, Dusty and Molly lots of prayers and positive energy. I had my class find Puerto Rico in their atlas, put their finger on it and then all of say positive thoughts for Molly's return.
> 
> hugs to all of you[/B]


That is sooooo sweet and touching.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

QUOTE (DaisyG @ Mar 12 2009, 10:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743704


> Still no news....please come home molly!
> 
> ~Daisy[/B]


Daisy, I'm still praying for Molly to return home. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Mar 13 2009, 12:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744350


> Daisy, I found this website that you may find helpful. I so wish for Molly's return. rayer: rayer: rayer:
> 
> http://dogdetective.com/pet-details.cfm/id/970241[/B]



WOW!!! Hopefully, that might help!


----------



## kathym

:grouphug: rayer:


----------



## casa verde maltese

Oh, this is so sad :crying: I am so sorry Molly hasn't been found yet. My thoughts and prayers are with.


----------



## chichi

Still praying for Molly's safe return. rayer:


----------



## dwerten

d gang is still praying


----------



## jodublin

still praying .molly will come home..jo


----------



## Hunter's Mom

Just checking in to see if Dusty is doing ok. Is your mom there yet?


----------



## Gracie's Mommy

I get up every morning thinking, "Today's the day! I just know when I go to SM there's gonna be a big ole post that Molly is home." Alas, today is not the day, and I'm so sorry. Continuing to pray hard for sweet little Molly, you, Dusty and hubby. BTW, how is little Dusty doing? Is he still so sad?


----------



## Dixie's Mama

I do the same as Kerry each morning. I'm sending my love and prayers for you all and sweet Molly.


----------



## Deborah

Hoping to see good news. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## cuevasfam

I am heartbroken that there is still no good news. I am still praying like crazy....

Hope you are doing well and keeping in positive spirits....


----------



## mimi2

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## I found nemo

Still praying for Molly and all of you. rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## MissMelanie

Molly, BARK and BARK loud, help your Mom and Dad find you. They need you, Dusty needs you, WE NEED YOU HOME.


----------



## joyomom

Thinking of you Daisy and sending positive thoughts to you and hubby.

Each day my students ask if Molly found her way home and I give them an update. We are all keeping the positive thoughts coming your way!


----------



## kikiiniowa

Me and Lexie are still praying for Molly to find her way home. So many positive thoughts and prayers for you Molly. 

Daisy......you and your family are in my thoughts every day. 

 :smcry: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Dixie's Mama

Saying good night Daisy. Hugs to you, hubby and Dusty. Big hugs to Molly where ever she is and still praying she gets home to you all. Please God.


----------



## littlebit279

:grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: Just checking in. Daisy, you and yours are in my thoughts every day.


----------



## dwerten

darn keep checking in  come home molly  we are praying you are safe until you are reunited with your family


----------



## lovesophie

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 

I've been thinking of Molly. :bysmilie: Please come home.


----------



## winterc0ld

take care of yourself i hope Molly comes back soon


----------



## SueC

(((((Sending love to all of you)))))


----------



## lillady

I had a lump in my throat through this whole post :crying 2: I'm so glad Dusty is home but saddened you haven't found Molly :bysmilie: I hope you have her in your arms soon. rayer:


----------



## sassy's mommy

Still sending warm thoughts and prayers for Molly's safe return home.


----------



## bellapuppy

QUOTE (Gracie's Mommy @ Mar 13 2009, 11:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744529


> I get up every morning thinking, "Today's the day! I just know when I go to SM there's gonna be a big ole post that Molly is home." Alas, today is not the day, and I'm so sorry. Continuing to pray hard for sweet little Molly, you, Dusty and hubby. BTW, how is little Dusty doing? Is he still so sad?[/B]


I check a couple of times a day too, if I can. I am so saddened by this. Prayers always.


----------



## jodublin

thinking of you as always :wub: jo


----------



## HEINI

oh dear oh dear oh dear. you must feel so hurt and terrible. but please dont loose the hope. molly needs it. and she will return home. she just has to rayer: rayer: 

little dusty, please give mommy a good snuggle and puppy kiss. she needs you now. 

please molly, come home, everyoe is waiting for you :heart: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Gracie's Mommy

Sweet little Molly ... wherever you are, Little One, you must surely be able to feel all the prayers that are being said for your safe return home to your family. They miss you so much, and we all want you back home in their loving arms. 

This is just something I can't let go of. I just keep feeling that if we pray long enough, and hard enough, that sweet little Molly is going to show up and make everything right with the world again. I can just see her now, bouncing around, yipping ("roo roo" is the sound Gracie makes,) so happy to be home. So, little Molly, it will save us all a lot of sadness if you will show up at home sooner, rather than later. We're praying hard for you, Baby.

Daisy, I hope all is well with you, hubby and little Ryan. Blessings and hugs to you all! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Kerry


----------



## SicilianRose

Daisy, I am so sorry that this continues.  I continue to keep her and you in my prayers. Hang in there. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## pinkheadbaby

Daisy, I want you to know that I'm still praying for Molly to return home safely. I check in many times a day, always hopeful because I'm sure you will get her back, just wish I knew when. Take care.


----------



## Dixie's Mama

I too am still checking and praying that Molly hears us and returns to you. This is so heartbreaking.


----------



## bonniesmom

I'm still hopeful, and thinking of you and Dusty. :grouphug:


----------



## honeybun

I am just reading this and I pray that your dear Molly is found


----------



## Poppy

I pray your Molly will be returned to you soon.


----------



## bentleyboy

Still no sign of Molly? I pray she is at least safe and sound and you will find her soon.


----------



## mysugarbears

Still praying for the safe return of Molly. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota

OMG I can't believe that I am just now seeing this...

I pray that Molly is safe and returns to you very soon :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## kathym

:grouphug: rayer:


----------



## bell

Did you ever figure out how they got out? I am glad Dusty is home now, but it is sad that Molly hasn't made it home yet


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Daisy, I have been thinking about something ...

I'm wondering if you could contact your local newspaper and write them the story about Daisy being missing. Also, your local TV stations. Maybe they could visit the SM site and see how many members here care so much about you and Daisy. I really can't help but think it might help in some way. 

You, Molly, Dusty, and the rest of your family continue to be in my prayers and thoughts.


----------



## Dixie's Mama

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Mar 15 2009, 10:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745597


> Daisy, I have been thinking about something ...
> 
> I'm wondering if you could contact your local newspaper and write them the story about Daisy being missing. Also, your local TV stations. Maybe they could visit the SM site and see how many members here care so much about you and Daisy. I really can't help but think it might help in some way.
> 
> You, Molly, Dusty, and the rest of your family continue to be in my prayers and thoughts.[/B]


What an excellent idea. I'd explore that possibility Daisy.


----------



## pinkheadbaby

QUOTE (pinkheadbaby @ Mar 9 2009, 05:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742023


> Posting the generous reward is a great idea. :thumbsup: What about the local schools? I was wondering if the lower grade schools would allow the flyers to be handed out or if any high schoolers would be interested in helping with the search? If there is any dishonesty involved, I've found that children tend to be more truthful than adults. One might blab on another family , like - "My friend Sally just got a dog like that" type of thing. Does Molly have a chip?
> Sorry that you are not feeling well. I feel like you will find Molly. All things will get better.
> Are there groups in your area like Scouts, 4H, senior citizens, Local radio station, delivery people-newspapers-fedex-etc,newspapers & such? Maybe a large group to walk through the brush & other areas hand to hand so nothing is missed could be done? Does anyone in the area have a bloodhound? They are truly amazing!!
> Have you made out a police report? I know you have no hard evidence, but you can insist that the police make a report as you have strong feelings that your dog (property) was stolen. This way it's public knowledge that you are very serious!!
> Do any of the neighbors have children in school? You could give them all a stack of reward flyers & ask that they bring them to school & the parents to bring them to work.
> My mind is just going crazy with this :smcry: . I don't want to stress you out but I'm thinking that a complete blanketing of your area with this touching , human interest story can't hurt.
> Praying, rayer: rayer:
> Anne & Cookie[/B]


Daisy, I am sure it is hard to look @ this forum but we all care so much. I wish I was near you so I could tramp through every nook & cranny to help find Molly. I'm sending my ideas from a previous post to add to everyone else's ideas. Is there anything that I could do? Phone calls, help compose that human interest story or whatever? Do the people where you live speak English or Spanish?
praying for the safe return of Molly
Anne


----------



## kikiiniowa

Daisy..Has there been ANY talk of any kind or any other phone calls? I remember when this happened to me, the kids in the neighborhood talked and alot of hear say was coming out eventually. Has there been ANYTHING AT ALL that gives you some idea of what might have happened? 
Please know most of us would be searching with a fine tooth comb if it were possible. We all just want your Molly safe and sound and back with you her family.

Still praying for you and little Molly. Kisses to Dusty. 

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## carrie

i'm very disheartened to see there is no [good] news. i hope she's found soon. :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team

Daisy, I've been afraid to check in for the last day or so.....and my fears have been confirmed.

She's not home yet. I am so sorry, it's just not fair - someone's got her, I just know it. And whoever has her, ........may they regret their actions for the rest of their life. (if that's a hex...then so be it).


----------



## Gracie's Mommy

Still rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Still :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: 

Not giving up ...


----------



## susie and sadie

Daisy, I just want you to know I'm still praying for Molly's safe return. rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## hambys97

I am so saddened to see this post. I am thankful that Dusty has returned home safely, and am praying feverishly that Molly will eventually do the same. Remember that you must take care of Ryan and yourself too. I know how difficult that is with your worries about Molly. Keep hope and faith! And please keep us posted as you can.


----------



## Deborah

So sorry there isn't any good news. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## elly

Still praying for sweet Daisy rayer: 

Cathy


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Mar 15 2009, 06:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745809


> Daisy, I've been afraid to check in for the last day or so.....and my fears have been confirmed.
> 
> She's not home yet. I am so sorry, it's just not fair - someone's got her, I just know it. And whoever has her, ........may they regret their actions for the rest of their life. (if that's a hex...then so be it).[/B]


I feel the same way as Pat. Something tells me someone has Molly. That's why as Anne suggested, and I thought, too, that a human interest story might help. I just think it might help get more people out there looking. 

rayer: rayer: rayer: I'm still saying prayers for Molly's safe return. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Dixie's Mama

Good night sweet Molly where ever you are. Hugs to Dusty and to you Daisy. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## kathym

:grouphug: rayer: I PRAY THAT SHE IS FOUND ,OR IF SOMEONE HAS HER THEY WILL TRY TO FIND HER HOME AND BRING HER BACK. rayer:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom

I keep checking through out the day to hear of some good news about Molly. I will continue to pray for her safe return. Please let us know how you and your family are doing Daisy.. we are all very concerned about your well being.


----------



## daisyg

Hello everyone, I am sorry to say that still no news....I still can't believe that this happened. I had no internet for 3 days so that is why I had not posted. On Friday I was out with dusty in the backyard when this little white poodle came up to him.....then I saw her owner she said that she saw the flyers and was sorry...she had not heard anything but just wanted to say that she was sorry molly was missing. :bysmilie: 
I am almost dead sure someone stole her...because it is the only thing that makes sense.

Dusty is alot more clingy he needs to have me in his sights at all times....and now since I don't work it's basically him and I 24/7.

Ryan does not look like he wants to make an appearance anytime soon...doctor says he looks comfy. I'm about to give him his eviction notice. 

Thank you everyone for your prayers and thoughts. I am very blessed to have all of you in my life. 

Thank you from the bottom of my heart.

~Daisy

Answers to some questions:

We think someone opened the gate to their gated potty area.

People here speak spanish.

No use getting the newspaper...there is only 2 newspapers for the entire island and they are like not cooperative.


----------



## Kenny&Tiffany'sMom

Daisy...I am so sorry I was hoping and praying for better news.


----------



## revakb2

Oh Daisy, I am so sorry. I also check everyday hoping for some good news for you. Take care of yourself and Dusty and we'll all keep praying for Molly's safe return.


----------



## madden

I'm so sorry that you have not found Molly yet. Your family continues to be in my thoughts and prayers. Take care of yourself Daisy and I hope baby Ryan will make an appearance ASAP!


----------



## njdrake

Diasy, I'm so sorry Molly hasn't made it home. I think about you guys everyday. Isn't today when your mom is coming? I hope so. I sent you a text before I saw your update.
Take care of yourself and keep us posted on how you're doing.
We worry about you and miss seeing you on SM. 
hugs, Jane


----------



## Toby Cooper

Daisy,
I will keep you in my prayers and also that who ever has Molly will return her I will pray God convicts their heart and tells them to return the dog to its rightful owner.
Linda and Toby
Where do you live if its proper to ask.
Linda rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## jodublin

Daisy it is heart breaking to think that somebody would take little molly .
.iam continuing praying becouse i still beleive there is hope. :grouphug: jo


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

I'm praying that a groomer or vet may recognize Molly if brought in for an appointment. ..It seem 'eventually' the thief may have her groomed or 'vetted'. did she have any distinguishing marks that they could 'check" of a pooch looking like Molly comes in?


----------



## Hunter's Mom

Dusty you keep your momma smiling through all of this you hear me??!?! You are a good man for coming straight home and I am very proud of you. Continued prayers for Molly's return - blessings for Ryan and hugs for you Daisy. Keep hope and stay well.


----------



## jodublin

molly is still in my prayers .stay safe ...jo


----------



## mamamia

Checking in for an update. Im so sorry you havent found her yet. I pray she comes home soon rayer:


----------



## suzanne

this is starting to look more and more like a dogknapping. there is such a thing in most countries, particularly 3rd world countries, and it's known as 'dog mafia'. someone will steal your dog, wait for reward fliers and bring your dog back. it's a sick and inhumane practice but it is not uncommon.
they do it for the money, and nobody will give them as much money for a dog than its rightful owner. for that reason, i doubt they'd be advertising a stolen dog for sale on classifieds but hey, there are many dumb criminals...

i think you mentioned that you had posted a reward on the flier ($500?) and that's good. who knows how much money they expect but $500 is plenty. are they waiting for you to raise that amount? don't! at this point, they're pretty much stuck with molly. can't take her anywhere, can't show her to anyone. make sure there are enough fliers out there so that anyone who sees her will recognize your dog. i know every day without her is one more atrocious day but i believe time is on your side now. it's a small world on a puerto rican island and word will get out, sooner than later.

i hope i'm right and that very soon, molly will be home where she belongs, with her family. don't despair.


----------



## Hunter's Mom

QUOTE (suzanne @ Mar 18 2009, 01:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747696


> this is starting to look more and more like a dogknapping. there is such a thing in most countries, particularly 3rd world countries, and it's known as 'dog mafia'. someone will steal your dog, wait for reward fliers and bring your dog back. it's a sick and inhumane practice but it is not uncommon.
> they do it for the money, and nobody will give them as much money for a dog than its rightful owner. for that reason, i doubt they'd be advertising a stolen dog for sale on classifieds but hey, there are many dumb criminals...
> 
> i think you mentioned that you had posted a reward on the flier ($500?) and that's good. who knows how much money they expect but $500 is plenty. are they waiting for you to raise that amount? don't! at this point, they're pretty much stuck with molly. can't take her anywhere, can't show her to anyone. make sure there are enough fliers out there so that anyone who sees her will recognize your dog. i know every day without her is one more atrocious day but i believe time is on your side now. it's a small world on a puerto rican island and word will get out, sooner than later.
> 
> i hope i'm right and that very soon, molly will be home where she belongs, with her family. don't despair.[/B]


 :goodpost: all great ideas and advice. Still praying for Molly


----------



## jodublin

i pray each day for some good news ..please God soon.. rayer: :heart:


----------



## suzanne

i just had an idea.... 

whoever took molly (i believe someone who lives close to you and knows your habits) more than likely doesn't have her anymore. like i said, it's a little mafia and they are organized. whatever the case may be, a few people have inside knowledge of molly's whereabouts. when more than one person knows about something, there's no telling how many more know as well. $500 is an attractive sum and quite a few people are in a position to give you information that will lead to molly.

print out new fliers - with a new look - so that people pay attention and look at it even if they saw the 1st flier. print out: $500 reward for the return of molly OR for INFORMATION leading to the return of molly. promise anonymity & no questions asked. provide an email adress. plaster EVERYWHERE! that ought to make the thief a little nervous. believe me, he can't trust anyone when $500 is at stake for the taker. put some pressure on him. and on the ones who know. everybody will want to collect $500 before someone else does. 

you just might see some action prettttty soon. go molly!


----------



## bellapuppy

Great idea, Suzanne


----------



## pinkheadbaby

Daisy, Suzanne makes a lot of sense. 
Do have the materials @ hand to make great flyers? If you pm me I will help in any way I can. I could even make a bunch for you. I'm not sure when the baby is coming but I would imagine you are tired & uncomfortable. I could send any supplies you might need. I want Molly home!!
Praying, Anne & Cookie


----------



## Dixie's Mama

Daisy honey I'm still praying for little Molly to come home to you. I think of her and you and Dusty so many times throughout my day. Hang in there hon.
Love & prayers. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## HEINI

phew, I am really worried, did anyone hear something from daisy?

:grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Hunter's Mom

I haven't seen her posting anywhere.....is her internet down again maybe?


----------



## jodublin

Daisy will you please let us know how things are ...sending prayers ..jo
[attachment=50250:s1lvtf.jpg]


----------



## njdrake

I've called and sent a couple of text messages but haven't gotten a reply so I'm a little worried. Her mom was coming and I think it was this past Monday so maybe she's just been busy. I wish someone would hear from her or she would update this thread.


----------



## Dixie's Mama

Daisy we are all worried about you. Please let us know how you are. Still praying for Molly.


----------



## HEINI

oh dear. daisy please be ok!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

I haven't been on for awhile, I had hoped Molly would be home. Daisy, I also think someone stole her, hopefully someone will see the reward and call you. I hope your ok.


----------



## Hunter's Mom

still praying like mad!!!


----------



## elizabeth

Still believing for a miracle!!!! We are not going to give up on little Molly.....NO WAY!!!!!!
I hope you are ok Daisy......


----------



## kikiiniowa

Maybe she had the baby. I hope everything is ok. 

I'm still praying for Molly to come home as well.


----------



## madden

QUOTE (kikiiniowa @ Mar 23 2009, 01:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750087


> Maybe she had the baby. I hope everything is ok.[/B]



I thought the same thing!

I hope all is well Daisy :heart:


----------



## jodublin

hi Daisy ..missing you :grouphug: jo


----------



## HEINI

hello daisy, 
I hope you are well up and feeling ok.

is there anything new on molly? are there still flyers up? 

ohh this situation is awful.

still hopeing for molly to come home or to be brought home by the thief.

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## I found nemo

Still in my thoughts and prayers! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## kathym

:grouphug: rayer:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Daisy, i have kept you and Ryan and Molly in my prayers. I hope your doing ok. Love you my friend :hugging:


----------



## jodublin

Daisy dont loss hope :wub:


----------



## littlebit279

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: I hope all is well with you, Daisy


----------



## bonniesmom

Daisy - still thinking of you and hoping Molly will somehow return. Best wishes and :grouphug: to you and Ryan (is he here yet???), DH and Dusty.


----------

